# Almost threw my pen press out the window...



## brownsfn2 (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so tired of my pen press.  I have this one:

Buy Milescraft Turners Press at Woodcraft

I really like the flip up stops on the back end but after doing so many pens the shaft connected to the long arm has bent and it no longer in good alignment with the other side.  This means that when I press in a piece one side will meet with the blank and one side will not.  So I end up turning the pen around and pressing the other side.  Sometimes this works but last night I pressed too hard a broke a beautiful piece of Charoite that I had turned.  I was really ticked.

So now I am wondering if anyone has a better idea.  I know some talk about the arbor press from HF but I really like the ease of use and the way the milescraft pen press works.  I just think it is poor quality and did not last.  Is there a pen press that is actually a pen press that is easy to use with the flip up stops that is more durable?  Maybe I am asking too much. 

Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 21, 2012)

1/2 ton arbor press.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 21, 2012)

Arbor Press +1


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 21, 2012)

I did throw my pen press and the cheap arbor press out the window. I've never been happier. I was able to find an original Zyliss Swiss Vise and it does a marvelous job.

Zyliss no longer exsists, but another company now makes a similar vise. They are call z vise. They are much cheaper than the old Zyliss, but the precision is still there.

Here is the link:
Z-VISE, formerly Zyliss Vice, a multi-purpose portable clamping system


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 21, 2012)

Drill Press.

Les


----------



## nativewooder (Aug 21, 2012)

Good luck with applying 300 pounds of pressure to put a pen together!!!:biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll be talking to Paul Huffman today (maker of the PH Pen vise) about making a press.


----------



## BSea (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's mine.  It works great.  Not as nice as the Z-vice, but about $385 less.






I have it attached to my workbench with threaded pipe into a flange. The pipe is 18" high, so it will do any size pen.  But I've been meaning to go to a 24" pipe just so I can see the pieces better without having to bend over.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Aug 21, 2012)

I like the vice I use as it advances just slow enough for me to feel like I have control. Also if you do get a vice make sure it has smooth jaws if you can.

David


----------



## A10GAC (Aug 21, 2012)

I turned a 1/2" dia shank on a UHMW plastic puck to fit my drill press. I had the material and I'm a brand new turner (like shiny penny new), so I figured I could use the practice. Overall it's about 2" across and is slightly concave on the bottom. I reasoned that it would help self center the pens. Maybe, maybe not, but it works.

I've assembled three pens for myself and two that my son has made and it seems to fit the bill.


----------



## KenV (Aug 21, 2012)

brownsfn2 said:


> I am so tired of my pen press.  I have this one:
> 
> Buy Milescraft Turners Press at Woodcraft
> 
> ...




Just replace the long arm???    

Cold rolled steel from the big box store, a "lathe filing" to make the ends fit and JB Weld and a replacement shaft is in place in about an hour.

"Lathe Filing" is a draw filing technique using the lathe to turn the metal and a hand held file to remove metal.

If you pam the threads, the JBWeld will mold threads.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 21, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> I did throw my pen press and the cheap arbor press out the window. I've never been happier. I was able to find an original Zyliss Swiss Vise and it does a marvelous job.
> 
> Zyliss no longer exsists, but another company now makes a similar vise. They are call z vise. They are much cheaper than the old Zyliss, but the precision is still there.
> 
> ...




Now that is a cool vise, but a $500 pen vise!


----------



## robersonjr (Aug 21, 2012)

I too had the same problem Ron, I thought about throwing it out the window also. Alas, I had the old style pen vice also, the one that you had to change blocks in. Well as luck would have it, the head had the same bolt deminsions and the height was the same, only difference was it was built better, much stronger. By switching out the head, I now have a stronger more reliable pen vice that actually works.  Robbie


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 21, 2012)

Gee Andy, an old Zyliss is what I use and I was going to throw it out the window!:tongue:  Did you make any kind of alignment fixture?  I am always concerned about an off center load.  The main thing I like about it is the quick lock and handle.  I have been using my lathe tailstock feed.  It is fast and easy.

Harry



PenMan1 said:


> I did throw my pen press and the cheap arbor press out the window. I've never been happier. I was able to find an original Zyliss Swiss Vise and it does a marvelous job.
> 
> Zyliss no longer exsists, but another company now makes a similar vise. They are call z vise. They are much cheaper than the old Zyliss, but the precision is still there.
> 
> ...


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 21, 2012)

plano_harry said:


> Gee Andy, an old Zyliss is what I use and I was going to throw it out the window!:tongue:  Did you make any kind of alignment fixture?  I am always concerned about an off center load.  The main thing I like about it is the quick lock and handle.  I have been using my lathe tailstock feed.  It is fast and easy.
> 
> Harry
> 
> ...



I didn't make ANY improvements to the Zyliss except to put the centering gel jaws on it. If you want to throw yours out, PLEASE PM me and let me know before you do!


----------



## Dustygoose (Aug 21, 2012)

3/4 " oak blank, turned round and squared the end on the lathe.  Turned the other end slightly smaller than 1/2". Glued  a piece of corian to the large end.  Use the drill press.  (I drill on the lathe)


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 21, 2012)

See if you like my custom made pen press. Guaranteed that it will not 'snap':wink:


http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/lil-sister-22674/


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 21, 2012)

I am also a big fan of using a Zyliss vise as my pen press.  I simply made a set of wooden covers for the jaws and it is the absolute best pen press I've ever used.  Super easy to control and it takes almost no pressure to press a pen.  As far as the cost, I bought my first Zyliss vise for $25 on ebay and liked it so much I bought a second one ($29) for a portable workbench I have.  Great products, very versitile and they make an outstanding pen press for about $30.

Jim Smith


----------



## 1080Wayne (Aug 21, 2012)

One more very happy Zyliss user . Have used nothing else since I started .


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok.  Thanks for all the advice.  I have given it some thought today and here is my plan.  I am going to fix the one I have and then look for a Zyliss vice on ebay.  When I looked at how versatile they are I think searching for one that cost even 75 would still be a good deal.  I thought Andy said he makes 100 pens a week so I am sure someone who does that many pens would pick a pen press that will last. 

If anyone has any suggestions for replacement parts for the milescraft to make it beefier please let me know.  I am going to take it apart tonight to see what I can do.  

Thanks again for all the help guys.   Great discussion!


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ron:
If you keep your eyes open, you can somtimes snag a Zyliss (original) on Craig's list or E-bay for under $50. Right now, on FeeBay, there are 3 for under $25.


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 21, 2012)

I can't sell it after watching the online video!:biggrin:  That vice does everything.   What a show.  That is probably the same guy that sold it to me 45 years ago.  I am going to the shop and polish my vice.  I didn't know it was worth $FOUR HUNDRED DOLLARS!




PenMan1 said:


> plano_harry said:
> 
> 
> > Gee Andy, an old Zyliss is what I use and I was going to throw it out the window!:tongue: Did you make any kind of alignment fixture? I am always concerned about an off center load. The main thing I like about it is the quick lock and handle. I have been using my lathe tailstock feed. It is fast and easy.
> ...


----------



## 76winger (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, this little thing has been working good for my pen assembly vise. Not very portable, but it sure works great! 


Quick release screw for fast setting
wood jaws prevent damage to pen parts
and fine control over how much pressure is applied
:wink:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 22, 2012)

hewunch said:


> 1/2 ton arbor press.



+1 here too... just don't apply too much pressure.


----------



## MrWright (Aug 22, 2012)

If you have a drill press, try this one. I thru' all of my commercial press out the window.  I forgot to say that it cost me about .25 cents and takes up about 3" of shop space.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 22, 2012)

I still use the same one I got from CSUSA and it works fine for what it is.  If I had to get a new press I think I would go for the 1/2 ton arbor.  I don't need to put a ton of pressure on a pen put the press would come in handy for other things.  

Here is what I have found to be important.  Straight even pressure when pressing together.  Make sure it is aligned and straight before you start exerting any pressure.

In the end you have to use what you are comfortable with and what you have room for.


----------



## Kretzky (Aug 22, 2012)

I use one of a few things, the purpose made pen press I had was pretty useless (or maybe that was me :wink so I improvised & now use:

a clamp - similar to one shown previously, mine is an aluminum rectangular section beam with a sliding jaw but the same principle as the earlier pic
a standard machinists type vice
the tailstock of my lathe with suitable plugs inserted @ head & tailstocks
I find that the screw type devices allow very precise increments & suit me better than the "ram" type devices. As Mr IPD above said it's really important to ensure you have things lined up & straight, not skewed off at all.
Hope that helps
David


----------



## jaylopez (Aug 22, 2012)

I broke my Milescraft also. It came out of alignment and the metal sleeve came out. I went to the Milescraft website to see what sort of warranty it came with. I found this PDF that I am assuming was either in my box, or was supposed to have been in my box. 

http://www.milescraft.com/assets/resources/4700%20NEW%20insert_sheet5%205.16.12.pdf

It seems you can't use the press in the configuration it ships in. You have to change the alignment of the handle to a different screw point, and this document says you invalidate the warranty if you don't do this first. 

I was not happy either. I am not sure if the instructions were in the box but I ignored reading them, or if the instructions were not in the box. 

I took mine apart and am trying to bend the metal back and epoxy in the metal sleeve that popped out. 





brownsfn2 said:


> I am so tired of my pen press.  I have this one:
> 
> Buy Milescraft Turners Press at Woodcraft
> 
> ...


----------



## 76winger (Aug 22, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> I still use the same one I got from CSUSA and it works fine for what it is.  If I had to get a new press I think I would go for the 1/2 ton arbor.  I don't need to put a ton of pressure on a pen put the press would come in handy for other things.
> 
> Here is what I have found to be important.  Straight even pressure when pressing together. * Make sure it is aligned and straight before you start exerting any pressure.*
> 
> In the end you have to use what you are comfortable with and what you have room for.



*Single most important point!*

Also, I think having something that can go slow is a bonus too, so if you see something starting to tilt, it's easier to stop before severe damage is done. Most of the commercial presses I've seen seem to be made for a "quick press and it's done" type of operation.


----------



## paintspill (Aug 22, 2012)

i've tried a bunch of things and i keep going back to one of these. i think it gives me the best control. and the pads don't pop my finish.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 22, 2012)

paintspill said:


> i've tried a bunch of things and i keep going back to one of these. i think it gives me the best control. and the pads don't pop my finish.


 
A Zyliss with trigger instead of a crank:laugh:. If I need to change hardware at a show from TN to Rhodium, etc. I use this, too! ALMOST impossible to "goober" a press fit with a QUIK GRIP!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow.  Just looked at your link.  There was no paper that said this in the box when I bought mine.  I am going to call them today.  I wonder if this would cause it to bend and get out of alignment.





jaylopez said:


> I broke my Milescraft also. It came out of alignment and the metal sleeve came out. I went to the Milescraft website to see what sort of warranty it came with. I found this PDF that I am assuming was either in my box, or was supposed to have been in my box.
> 
> http://www.milescraft.com/assets/resources/4700%20NEW%20insert_sheet5%205.16.12.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 23, 2012)

Just called them.  They are sending me a new press.  Apparently the sheet of paper they have describing the adjustment was not produced until later this year.  Call customer service.  I am going to create a new thread with a new title in case anyone has this issue.


----------



## SecretGman (Sep 1, 2012)

jaylopez said:


> I broke my Milescraft also. It came out of alignment and the metal sleeve came out. I went to the Milescraft website to see what sort of warranty it came with. I found this PDF that I am assuming was either in my box, or was supposed to have been in my box.
> 
> http://www.milescraft.com/assets/resources/4700%20NEW%20insert_sheet5%205.16.12.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## randyrls (Sep 1, 2012)

76winger said:


> Well, this little thing has been working good for my pen assembly vise. Not very portable, but it sure works great!
> 
> 
> Quick release screw for fast setting
> ...



Always look for the multi-use tool!  I too use a woodworkers vise to press pen parts in.  Quick release adjustment.   It has wooden jaws with magnets to hold jaws in place.  Markings on the jaws for alignment.


----------

